# My Afternoon Company



## Dix (Nov 19, 2011)

Working at the farm/museum


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 19, 2011)

I am gonna wish I was in the middle of that field at about 1:00 pm on Thursday when Mother Gamma arrives.. :smirk:
I will pump her full of wine....she gets better the more alcohol she consumes.. :cheese:


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 19, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I am gonna wish I was in the middle of that field at about 1:00 pm on Thursday when Mother Gamma arrives.. :smirk:
> *I will pump her full of wine....she gets better the more alcohol she consumes.*. :cheese:



Well Gamma, just make sure to not run out. Get thee to the liquor store now-eth. Hurry, before she gets here. :cheese: 
Maybe YOU should drink the wine, and she'll get better the more YOU consume. hehehe


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 19, 2011)

[quote author="Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle" date="1321747289"]Working at the farm/museum


Cow pies = fishworms, ever get spray with warm cows milk. In the old days when they milked by hand my uncle would get us every so often.


zap


----------



## Dix (Nov 19, 2011)

Zap, I've never milked a cow in my life   

Gamma, you can always come here and be one with the cows. I'll see if I have more pics of 'em  :coolsmile:


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Zap, I've never milked a cow in my life



Wish I could say the same.  :-S Also wish I could say that I have never mucked out a fifty year old cow lot to spread on fields for fertilizer. Can truly say that I have shoveled #### for a living.


----------



## Dix (Nov 19, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We need a new shirt. Manure Movers Of America


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 20, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I am gonna wish I was in the middle of that field at about 1:00 pm on Thursday when Mother Gamma arrives.. :smirk:
> I will pump her full of wine....she gets better the more alcohol she consumes.. :cheese:



Jesus, as soon as my mother gets here I am all of a sudden 14.

"Why are you going outside? It's dark out!"
"Be careful, Browning, the stove is hot!"
"Your going to the gym? Now? Don't hurt yourself."
"Get out of the frig, we're going to eat soon."

And here I thought I was able to get by on day to day activities with out verbal warnings...

Thank god my mother is a light weight when it comes to drinking. One glass of wine and she's out!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 20, 2011)

Moms are just Moms Browning. Two years away in a combat zone and a week after I come home I come in at one in the morning to Mom sitting in the living room frantic.

"We were worried about you. We didn't know where you were. Or if something had happened to you."

A Mom thing. I never understood until I got the cat.  :red:


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 20, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Moms are just Moms Browning. Two years away in a combat zone and a week after I come home I come in at one in the morning to Mom sitting in the living room frantic.
> 
> "We were worried about you. We didn't know where you were. Or if something had happened to you."
> 
> A Mom thing. I never understood until I got the cat.  :red:




My mother would hound me constantly about the possibilities of getting hurt riding motorcycles and how I "better be wearing a helmet at all times". Every birthday, anniversary, and holiday card I sent to them the next two years included different photos of me riding without a helmet. I would sometimes include accessories like a bottle of whiskey in my left hand to really punch the exaggeration.

"Oh my god he's not wearing a helmet AND he's an alcoholic!"

Oh mom. Don't you realize you're being trolled by your son? :-/


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 20, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Why do I,  not find that hard to believe. :lol:   You stepped in it, so to speak.hey Ralf. %-P 
Your Turn.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 20, 2011)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> Jesus, as soon as my mother gets here I am all of a sudden 14.



I hear ya Browning, I instantly feel about 12 as well as instantly loosing about 100 IQ pts. As she gets out of the car she inspects the yard front to back.  >:-(   
It usually starts with 1. What the hell are you wearing? 2. I hate when you wear your hair like that in that fauxhawk thingy. 3.George did not do a good enough job cleaning up the leaves this year. 4. It is too friggin hot in this place. (POP.....wine bottle gets opened and I get the biggest glass I can find) :coolgrin: Once the second glass is started it instantly gets better.
She never really picks on me about the house since it is always very neat and clean. She always enjoys the food, she likes to eat....a lil too much actually. :red:  
My poor dad is the opposite. He is very easy going like me. God love him for living with that woman.  :smirk: 

I am so going to hell for saying these things... :lol:


----------



## Dix (Nov 20, 2011)

M, I can send my Mom... she's a lot like me. She'll fix it right


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 20, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being raised on a dairy farm I too can say I've shoveled a lot of it. This was before milking parlors and the cows all stood in stanchions. It was a daily chore cleaning the barns and then come spring, we had to clean out the pens. That was super hard work and I hated it. As for the milk spray, we did that daily with our cats. They loved it. Also, whenever company would come and the kids came to the barn, they would get squirted too but they did not drink it like the cats did.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah that stuff and pulling calves got me to thinking about college. That cowboy stuff wasn't turning out to be all it was cracked up to be. Had 145 head of Herefords all to myself.


----------



## fossil (Nov 20, 2011)

Someday you'll miss her, no matter how much you enjoy making fun of her now.  My mom died 20 years ago, and hardly a day ever goes by that I don't think of her, miss her, and wish I could talk with her.  Rick


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 20, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Someday you'll miss her, no matter how much you enjoy making fun of her now.  My mom died 20 years ago, and hardly a day ever goes by that I don't think of her, miss her, and wish I could talk with her.  Rick



I lost both this year, 8 monthes apart.  They are always there in my mind. Every day is a reminder of how much they loved me and how much I loved them.  Having two boys I know I will never let them down.
Cheers, Fossil.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 20, 2011)

Ah, Dix. I don't see Murphy in that picture! Helloooooo. Murphy needs all attention. You know dogs.


----------



## Dix (Nov 21, 2011)

I talked to my Mom tonight for 2 hours, hadn't chatted in 1 week.

She inspired & supported me yet again. Gotta love it!

Murph loves attention, and tennis balls


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 21, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> BrowningBAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah . . . not going to hell . . . I don't even bother with my mother any more . . . got tired of her mind games and pettiness . . . now I just do my own thing and let her do her own thing . . . I now truly enjoy my holidays . . . Thanksgiving at a restaurant with friends is a helluva lot more fun and enjoyable than going to her house.


----------



## tamarack (Nov 22, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I am gonna wish I was in the middle of that field at about 1:00 pm on Thursday when Mother Gamma arrives.. :smirk:
> I will pump her full of wine....she gets better the more alcohol she consumes.. :cheese:



I hear ya.  I'm taking this Monster bottle over to Mom's on Thanksgiving.  It ought to keep her busy for a while.


----------



## jatoxico (Nov 22, 2011)

Just had Mom and step father in from Idaho to stay for 10 days for #1 son confirmation. It was fine but on day 10 I was glad there was not going to be a day 11.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 22, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Thanksgiving at a restaurant with friends is a helluva lot more fun and enjoyable than going to her house.



I love all my family and don't even mind being around them, but I have to say that your Thanksgiving sounds like a much better time than mine. Do the serve Moxy at the restaurant?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 22, 2011)

We have 20 relatives coming to our small house (7 are under the age of 7!) on Turkey day. I am contemplating what to drink for breakfast. :zip:


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 23, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly no . . . no Moxie . . . but they make a wicked good coconut cream pie and their Reubens are fantastic . . . slabs of real corned beef . . . not just slices.


----------



## Dix (Nov 23, 2011)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> We have 20 relatives coming to our small house (7 are under the age of 7!) on Turkey day. I am contemplating what to drink for breakfast. :zip:



Kiddie table !!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 23, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Jack Straw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about an old fart table?


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 23, 2011)

We will have a brunch at my parents. 2 of us kids live away. 7 of us live near by. Between the 7 of us and all our kids there will be 40 some of us there. We all bring something. It takes a small army to clean up. Then everyone has dinner at their own house. Happy Thanksgiving everyone, a little early, but I am going to be splitting wood, eating, and drinking. Drinking after all the splitting is done of course.


----------

